# Do angels have souls?



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 26, 2005)

Do angels have souls? If they dont are they no different than an animal who doesnt have a soul? 

blade


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 26, 2005)

well Im wondering If man,animals, and angles before the fall were meant to co exist in peace. Then why would then not in heaven?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 26, 2005)

its ok just pondering


----------



## SRoper (Aug 26, 2005)

"If they dont are they no different than an animal who doesnt have a soul?"

Traditionally, Christians have taught that animals have souls, just not rational souls (and probably not immortal).

Ecc 3:21 Who knows whether the spirit of man goes upward and the spirit of the beast goes down into the earth?

I thought that angels are spirit. Honestly, I find the distinction between material and immaterial substances to be very confusing.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 26, 2005)

Aye Lad


----------

